# After Market Sunroof



## HSawickijr (May 7, 2011)

*I would like to install a after market electric sunroof. Has anyone done this?? and if so what was the cost??*
*I would appreciate any feedback and advice.*
*Thanks!*


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

i am offering my opinion............
i would N-E-V-A-R NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER install a sunroof post build. the roof is a very large structural member, and cutting it would compromise the integrity of the car.

a factory installed roof is a little different.

if it didnt have one, i would not put one in. thats just me. 

they are litterally going to cut a large hole in your roof. where the oe one would have been stamped in there from the get go.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...a DIY sunroof *is* possible, but it'd sorta be like installing a *screen door* on a submarine--will it _really_ keep out the water?


----------



## HSawickijr (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for your opinion, I appreciate it!


----------



## Dreaddinit (May 8, 2011)

I'm having one installed this week. Along with leather seats and remote start. I will post as to how it came out. It all was through the dealership and they said although it's after build, it's still original parts. We will see. Btw I had it involved in my financing of the vehicle and it's $899


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...dealer-installed is more successful than DIY, by far, and is covered under the original factory warranty, which a DIY installation wouldn't be.

...factory parts, installed by factory trained mechanics = excellent prognosis for success!


----------



## Dreaddinit (May 8, 2011)

Yes let's hope so. Luckily the dealership isn't far away and I'm not afraid to use the warranty.


----------



## HSawickijr (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for your input! Yea! I would love to see a pic when its done.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I would'nt trust anyone doing a hole on the roof of my car. Except the dealer, because they will give me a warranty and if they mess up i will ask for a Camaro...


----------



## takkle20 (May 8, 2011)

I'm waiting for an aftermarket moon roof to come out... there aren't any available for the Cruze yet due to the contour of the roof. This isn't a power sunroof like the OEM, but instead just a glass panel that pops up and vents.

Supposedly, the aftermarket moonroof will be about $260 installed. My friend referred this guy who has done hundreds of them over the last 20 years, and has zero complaints about leaking or such.

This guy already tinted my windows, and his work is impectable! Looks great! And he guarantees his work as long as you own the vehicle.


----------



## Dreaddinit (May 8, 2011)

Sorry it took so long but I got the car back. The leather looks superb and so does the sun roof. It even has buttons to program different positions as you see fit. Of course the glass is already tinted and everything. Any other questions about it please let me know.


----------



## Nightdrv (Apr 17, 2011)

Yea - pics?????


----------



## z3koeller (Jul 2, 2011)

I agree that i wouldnt have any shop other than the dealer put in a sunroof.


----------



## bighamms (Jun 26, 2011)

I've looked into this as well. Never been much of a sunroof guy and they have been on every car I've ever owned. but now that I don't have one (2011 ECO), I'm a bit bummed. So i got a referral, from my dealership, to a shop they use. Long story short, not only is it doable, but the shop told me that many of the vehicles on lots in my area have had either a sunroof or leather upgrade installed after they were delivered to the dealership and that the dealerships find this to be very profitable as they sell these as manufacture package and warranty the work. Here are prices I was given:
Option 1. Manual Tilt up (self explanatory),Nationwide lifetime warranty: $399
Option 2. Pwr Tilt & Open (opens outside of car and becomes roof spoiler) 1-touch open/close, Nationwide lifetime warranty: $599
Option 3. Pwr Tilt & Open (opens inside of hood panel, reqs dome light to be relocated), 1-touch open/close, rain sensor auto close to tilt, Nationwide lifetime warranty: $799
Genuine leather (incl. all seating tops and bottoms, and replaces all dash and door cloth panels) $599


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I would love a sunroof in my car. I had it in my last vehicle, and really liked having it....now I really miss it since I'm w/o one.


----------

